# WHY IS IT CALLED A "NON-DBS Satellite AREA"



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

Google "define: DBS" and you will find definitions of DBS. EUTELSAT's definition, for example, states, "Direct Broadcast Satellite. A general term that is commonly used to describe satellites and satellite systems that broadcast information directly to individual end-users."

While initially Ku FSS in the USA was thought to be useful for point-to-point communications, Primestar empirically demonstrated that it also could be used for DBS. So why is this FTA area referred to as NON-DBS? The "NON-DBS Satellite Area" should be removed from the title IMO. What do you think?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Red Hazard, DBS = the high power satellites. DTH (Direct to home) is what they do. The FSS satellites deliver a DTH service, but they are not DBS satellites. Make sence?

See ya
Tony


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

And remember originally the C-band sats weren't meant for consumers (directly), and (sigh) most all the programming on there used to be in the clear.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah...The BUD days.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Still have my 2 BUDs up, have my receivers too just have not used in ages


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Red Hazard, DBS = the high power satellites. DTH (Direct to home) is what they do. The FSS satellites deliver a DTH service, but they are not DBS satellites. Make sence?
> 
> See ya
> Tony


There seems to be a lot of folks in the satellite field that would not agree with that statement. Looking at over a dozen definitions of DBS reveals a mixed bag of answers but the majority agree with the Eutelsat definition in my starting post.

Here is an extract from Chap 13 of Mark Long's World Satellite Almanac published circa 1994 that addresses this issue.

_DBS: A Question of Definition

Initially, the term DBS referred exclusively to high powered to high-powered (100 to 240 watts per transponder) satellites operating within segments of the Ku-band that the 1977 World Administrative Radio Conference (WARC) has assigned for DBS operations. (Under the auspices of the Internation Telecommunications Union (ITU)--the principle agency of the United Nations concerned with international civil telecommunications--WARC's decisions act as treaties among nations.)

By the late 1980s, Japan, Germany, France, the U.K. and the Scandinavian countries of Sweden, Norway, and Finland has launched dedicated DBS satellites that fully conformed to the original 1977 WARC DBS plan. Other countries, including Australia, Luxembourg, and the United States, decided to permit direct-to-home broadcasting through lower-powered C- and Ku-band satellites operating within frequency bands ostensibly established for non-broadcasting services. Today, the term DBS commonly is used to refer to any satellite TV service that is intended for direct pickup at the subscribers's home, regardless of the strength of the satellite or the frequencies employed._

Note that this published and respected author refers to both high-powered, medium-powered and low-powered (C-band) satellites providing TV programming direct to the end user as DBS. It would be very awkward not to refer to the Echostar's medium-powered FSS Ku-band satellite service at 121 and leased medium-powered FSS Ku-band satellite service at 105 as other than DBS. Voom also plans to offer hybrid service through both types of satellites that most IMO would refer to collectively as DBS.

Also note that the ITU and FCC official definitions refer to-high powered DBS service at BSS (Broadcast Satellite Service) and the medium-powered DBS as FSS (Fixed Satellite Service). The term FSS was coined because it was initially envisioned that FSS would predominately be used for point-to-point fixed dedicated service. Much of the programming on Intelsat Americas 5, AMC-4 and Galaxy 10R is intended for direct reception by the end user either free or payed subscription. Referring to this service as non-DBS cannot be correct though if one runs this forum they can make their own definitions. If one was to relabel the title of this section with "non-BSS", which would more accurately depict the intention of the quoted post herein, then what section would Echostar's and Voom's hybrid service fall under? It might be a good idea to reconsider the title of this section.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A DBS service has a specific definition. If Mark Long wanted to ignore that definition in 1994, then I guess he had the right to do so. DBS is a specific frequency, high power, 9 degree spacing and small dishes. Specific licenses are issued for DBS and those licenses are auctioned as DBS licenses by the FCC. Anything not meeting the definitions of DBS are non-dbs satellite services, hence the title of this forum. I'm going to have to get an FTA system one of these days. I have been a satellite dealer since 1989, but sold my 10' c/ku-band system with my house in Minnesota. I guess it's time to get a new satellite toy, and this just might be it.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

You will not regret it, there is no HBO or channels like that but so much other stuff it will keep you going for a long time, there is always something on, I love the news feeds, its been a VERY long time since I watched regular TV, its got to be live TV for me or I have no interest in it! I wonder if your BUD is still there : ) I would LOVE one, but the wife will not let me get one....................................................yet ; )


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Aren't HBO and that available still on BUD using 4DTV?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I love the news feeds


I always enjoyed the news feeds and some of the talk shows available on C/ku band. I purchased property (a house and a business)here a year before moving to Florida. Soon after making my purchase a hurricane came through the area and I sat in my house in Eden Prairie watching news feeds all night long. I taped about 8 hours of feeds and just recently transfered half of the tapes to DVD. Once I arrived here I had to run around and figure out where the transmit dishes were set up for the feeds I had taped. I found the two locations about 3 blocks from my house. On my recent trip back to Minnesota I drove by my old house and noticed that the dish is, in fact, still there and still appears to be in good shape. Here it is: http://www.pbase.com/image/30935565 http://www.pbase.com/image/30935811/original 
If I recall correctly, it's a Unimesh Perf and it sits on a 24' long pole braced twice against the side of the house. One of these days....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Aren't HBO and that available still on BUD using 4DTV?


Yep.


----------

